# Internetanbieter und ihre Spielchen



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2014)

Da habe ich mir mit Vodafone ein schönes Ei ins Nest gelegt. Eigentlich sollte heute ein Techniker vorbeikommen (was mir erst mitgeteilt wurde, nachdem ich heute angerufen hatte).

Bis jetzt ist kein Techniker erschienen. Laut Vodafone soll dieser von der Telekom kommen (ist ja auch logisch, da denen das Netz mehr oder weniger gehört). Nun hat sich bei einem Anruf meinerseits bei der Telekom ergeben, das die gar nichts damit zu tun hätten.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wer verarscht hier wen? Kann ich Ansprüche geltend machen? Ich tick hier langsam aus.


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2014)

Ach Ja, die Geschichten mit den Internetanbietern... Du willst nicht wissen, wie der Start bei Unitymedia war. Die haben Geräte verkauft wo sie vorher wussten, dass Sie nicht funktionieren und haben es dann durch das gleiche ersetzt... Manche wurden über ein halbes Jahr immer mit "softwareupdate kommt bald" vertröstet.

Ich denke auch in deinem Fall wollte man dich einfach abwimmeln. Würde an deiner Stelle nochmal freundlich bei der Vodafone nachfragen und den dann vorliegenden Vorschlag/ Lösung dankend annehmen. Wenn dann jedoch nichts passiert und Du merken solltest, dass die dich auf den Arm nehmen dann solltest du sofort Druck machen. Bei mir war das so, als Wir mit Verbraucherschutz, Anwalt usw gedroht haben wurde 1. Ein sofortiger Ausstieg aus dem Vertrag angeboten 2. Ein besseres Paket zum gleichen Preis, wo aber dann ein gutes Gerät dabei ist.

Vielleicht war es bei deinem Fall wirklich nur ein Missverständnis aber zumindest bei Unitymedia und bei der Telekom versuchen die einen teilweise hart zu verarschen. Bei der Telekom hatte man uns weniger Bandbreite als bestellt gegeben und uns immer gesagt es ginge nicht mehr. Nach ungelogen 12 Anrufen hatten Wir auf einmal doch die volle Bandbreite 

Also wie gesagt frag nochmal freundlich nach und dann mach da mal ordentlich Druck. Die Jungs kommen ohne wohl nicht in Gang.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (3. Januar 2014)

Wofür soll denn ein Techniker kommen? Davon hängt es nämlich ab, ob Telekom oder Vodafone zuständig ist. Da gibt es ganz klar definierte Bereiche.

Im Hauptverteiler: Vodafone oder Telekom, je nachdem wo das Problem liegt. Hier schickt die Vodafone idR zuerst einen eigenen Techniker hin, da dieser für die günstiger ist als einer der Telekom
Hauptverteiler bis Teilnehmeranschluss-Dose: Telekom
Teilnehmeranschluss-Dose bis Endgerät: Wenn es von Telekom installiert wurde Telekom. Wenn es von Vodafone installiert wurde Vodafone. Wenn man das Kabel selbst gelegt hat man selbst
Endgerät (Modem, inzwischen meist mit Router): bei eigener Hardware man selbst, bei vom Carrier gestellter Hardware der entsprechende Carrier.
Alles hinter dem Endgerät: man selbst


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2014)

Hm, bei uns im Nachbarort ist ein Anbieter mit DSL gekommen. Die T-Kom gab für alle Termine.
Ergebnis: Der Techniker wurde dabei gefilmt wie er überall, ohne zu klingeln, einen "Nicht anzutreffend" Zettel in den Briefkasten warf. Bei über 100 Leuten die nie DSL hatten.


----------



## boombudder (3. Januar 2014)

Hab momentan ein ähnliches Problem. Statt ner 50k Leitung haben wir seit einem Monat gar kein Internet, der ISP hat das erstmal auf unsere interne Leitung geschoben obwohl sie wussten dass es an ihrer eigenen lag.. 7 Mal angerufen, ich glaube wir sind jetzt schon auf deren Blacklist -.- Da sollte am 30ten ein Techniker kommen ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob der überhaupt da war.. Mal sehen.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (3. Januar 2014)

> Ergebnis: Der Techniker wurde dabei gefilmt wie er überall, ohne zu klingeln, einen "Nicht anzutreffend" Zettel in den Briefkasten warf. Bei über 100 Leuten die nie DSL hatten.



hahahaha 

Ich kann es mir so gut vorstellen! Schlage mich beruflich täglich mit solchen Spaten rum. 
Selbst bei Störungen im Geschäftskundenbereich treiben die solche Spielchen. Du hast nicht zufällig das Video? Würde es zu gerne sehen!


----------



## g-13mrnice (3. Januar 2014)

Bei Rückfragen bleibt Vodafone dein Ansprechpartner, die beamen die Dispoaufträge dann zur Telekom. Beim T direkt anrufen bringt nix, da die ohne Kundendaten nichts machen, die dann dort ja nicht vorliegen. 

Aber mal anders gefragt, hast du deine DSL-Hardware bei dir einfach schon mal soweit angestöpselt? Gibt leider auch Techniker, die das "Techniker bestellen" als -> Schaltung HvT/KvZ erfolgt, Endgerät dran, Anschluss synchron -> Auftrag erledigt, verstehen. Ein paar rufen ja wenigstens noch beim Kunden an und vergewissern sich. 

Ist der Schalttermin abgelaufen, dein Router weiterhin nicht synchron/tot, dann bei Vodafone melden, ggf ne Störung aufmachen und ruhig mal nach ner Gutschrift erkundigen. Die Kundenberater haben Margen bis nach Meppen um die Kunden bei der Stange zu halten, muss man nur wissen. 

Viel Glück.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

Setze Vodafone auf den Pott, die sind dein Ansprechpartner.
 Bei mir war es mal umgekehrt, nach einem Wechsel stand auf einmal ein Techniker vor der Tür und wollte doch mal sehen was ich da so getrieben habe. Oder bei Freenet mit einem Techniker gemailt. Der schrieb mir, so wie die Hardware verbaut ist funktioniert kein Internet. Da fragte ich ihn warum er mir schreibt wenn keine Verbindung da sein solle?


----------



## fuNNer (3. Januar 2014)

Genau das Gleich hatte ich auch mit Vodafone durch. Seit dem 1.8. wohne ich in meiner neuen Wohnung und habe seitdem mit Problemen wie zu niedrige DSL-Geschwindigkeit und selten mal Verbindungsabbrüche zu kämpfen... NBis heute haben sie es nicht geschafft es zu fixen. Das einzig gute ist, dass ich die ersten 6 Monate nichts bezahlen muss. Aber sobald die 2 Jahre um sind, bin ich im Nu wieder bei 1und1. Das garantiere ich, nochmal werde ich mich nicht mit Vodafone rumärgern.

Übrigens ist bei mir sogar erst beim 3. Anruf der Techniker von der Tkom aufgetaucht, 2 mal wurde es nicht übermittelt. Echt genial.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir mit Vodafone ein schönes Ei ins Nest gelegt. Eigentlich sollte heute ein Techniker vorbeikommen (was mir erst mitgeteilt wurde, nachdem ich heute angerufen hatte).
> 
> Bis jetzt ist kein Techniker erschienen.


Hattest du vorher schon einen telefonanschluß über die telefonleitung? Wenn ja und diese derzeit unbenutzt ist, dann wird auch kein techniker kommen. (wozu auch?)
Du solltest aber mal dein endgerät (router/modem) anschließen und prüfen ob etwas anliegt. (vorraus gesetzt, dein schalttermin war schon)


> Laut Vodafone soll dieser von der Telekom kommen (ist ja auch logisch, da denen das Netz mehr oder weniger gehört).


Klingt schon fast nach standard-satz oder "sie wissen nicht was sie tun". Verrückt machen solltest du dich aber erstmal nicht, wenn bei dir eine TAE-dose geklemmt ist. (techniker kommt nur, wenn eine geklemmt werden muß)


> Nun hat sich bei einem Anruf meinerseits bei der Telekom ergeben, das die gar nichts damit zu tun hätten.


Da die tkom keinen support bietet (und schon garkeinen "kurzen weg"), haben sie auch nix damit zu tun. Vodafone ist dein provider und nur der ist dein ansprechpartner.



> Jetzt meine Frage: Wer verarscht hier wen?


Keiner irgendwen...


> Kann ich Ansprüche geltend machen?


Privat anschluß, oder? Da wird es eher schlecht aussehen. Aber im normal fall kann man sich mit vodafone sicherlich darauf einigen, das man einen datenstick zur überbrückung (ohne mehrkosten) erhält für den fall das es länger dauert.


> Ich tick hier langsam aus.


 Tja, wie lang läuft es denn schon? Ich hab 3-4 monate gebraucht bis die tkom eine leitung gefunden hat (die wußten auch nicht was wo liegt ), klar war das bei 6km leitungslänge kein VDSL geht und ich dann über einen anderen provider (von 1&1 zu easybell wobei 1&1 sicherlich eine chance bekommt bei verfügbar werdendem VDSL) adsl bekommen habe.
Sollte dein schalttermin heute gewesen sein, prüfe morgen einfach mal ob was ankommt. Wenn nicht->vodafone anrufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2014)

Ähm jetzt muss ich erstmal sondieren  

Ich fasse daher einfach mal ein paar Fragen zusammen:
- Ich war vorher bei Vodafone, hab dann zu 1&1 gewechselt. Da musste eigenartiger Weise kein Techniker kommen. Nur nach 3 Wochen fiel das Festnetz aus. Daher hab ich gekündigt und bin wieder zurück
- Vor einem Monat hab ich bei Vodafone daher wieder einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Der Anschlusstermin wurde auf heute, zwischen 8-13 Uhr gesetzt
- die Hardware (Router, Brief mit Zugangscodes) habe ich vor einer Woche schon bekommen und richtig angeschlossen.
- der Techniker soll kommen, da er an den "APL" müsse. Warum das jetzt der Fall ist, nachdem es vorher nicht sein musste, weiss ich nicht.
- Ja, es ist ein privater Anschluss. Vodafone ist aber so kulant und bezahlt mir meine LTE Rechnung im Wert von 9,99 Euro, die ich zur Überbrückung bei o2 abgeschlossen habe
- die TAE Dose ist schon seit langem angeschlossen und hat auch vorher schon funktioniert. Das Kabel hab ich auch wieder richtig angeschlossen 

Mich wundert es nur, das ich vor 2 Wochen bei t-kom anrufen musste, um meine Daten nochmal zu bestätigen wegen dem Anschalttermin und jetzt wissen die plötzlich von nichts. Habe jetzt am Mittwoch einen neuen Termin. Sollte es bis daher wieder nicht gehen, werd ich wirklich andere Maßnahmen einleiten.


----------



## Falk (14. Januar 2014)

Und, mittlerweile ein Anschluss da? Da gibt es auch ein Formular der Bundesnetzagentur, wo man Beschwerde einreichen kann bei Problemen im Rahmen eines Providerwechsels. Oder läuft dein Anschluss derzeit noch?

Ich hab jetzt zu Telekom gewechselt (nachdem es hier nichts anderes mit ähnlichem Upload gibt, M-Net legt hier Glasfaser am Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag (zumindest nicht in den nächsten zwei Jahren)). Großes Kino dabei: Kündigung zum Monatsende (was bei M-Net 30.12.2013 war), Aufschaltung Telekom am 13.01.2014. Eigentlich hätte M-Net automatisch weiter liefern müssen, hat natürlich nicht geklappt  

Am 02.01. hatte die Telekom M-Net dann davon überzeugt, dass sie die Leitung wieder freigeschaltet haben, gestern hat dann der Telekom-Techniker angerufen und die Umschaltung bestätigt. Vorteil: kein Techniker musste in die Wohnung, und die Fritzbox synct mit 51,4 / 10 MBit/s (down/up). Und: für die Leute von @telekom-hilft auf Twitter muss man echt mal eine Lanze brechen, der Support war nett und konnte helfen. Und (zumindest nach außen hin) durchgehend (über am Ende 15 Mails) ein Case-Manager, sprich man musste nicht alles Mehrmals erklären.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Und, mittlerweile ein Anschluss da?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


> Eigentlich hätte M-Net automatisch weiter liefern müssen, hat natürlich nicht geklappt


Was und wieso hätten sie liefern müssen? Dsl ist weder strom noch wasser. Wenn der vertrag bis zum 31.12. geht, ist dort auch abrupt ende->ganz normal.


> Und: für die Leute von @telekom-hilft auf Twitter muss man echt mal eine Lanze brechen, der Support war nett und konnte helfen. Und (zumindest nach außen hin) durchgehend (über am Ende 15 Mails) ein Case-Manager, sprich man musste nicht alles Mehrmals erklären.


 Ich bin bei 1&1 beim 2. anruf in der technik geladet und hab auch gleich deren nummer bekommen. Damit hatte ich dann auch einen ansprechpartner dem ich nicht alles wieder und wieder erklären musste und der auch mit den begriffen, die ich ihm um die ohren gehauen habe, was anfangen konnte. (und das alles nur, weil mich der techniker unbedingt auf eine defekte leitung schalten wollte )
Allgemein scheint der support aber regional abhängig zu sein. Bei dem einen klappt es dann halt mit der tkom, bei dem anderen bei 1&1 und es gibt bestimmt auch welche, die über o2 nur gutes berichten können. Ist halt so...


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab seit Samstag wieder Festnetz und Internet. Vodafone (oder Telekom) haben meine Leitung auf die falsche Leitung freigegeben. Also musste der Techniker im Kasten ein paar Kabel umklemmen und dann lief es. 
Dumm war halt nur, das zu den vorher vereinbarten Terminen nie der Techniker kam. Immerhin übernimmt Vodafone einen Monat lang meine LTE Rechnung und verschiebt die Abbuchung auch um einen Monat. 

@Turricane: Ja, über o2 kann ich zB nur positives berichten  immer Empfang, günstigen Vertrag, keine nervenden Werbeanrufe


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren...
> Was und wieso hätten sie liefern müssen? Dsl ist weder strom noch wasser. Wenn der vertrag bis zum 31.12. geht, ist dort auch abrupt ende->ganz normal.



Nein, nach § 46 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes von 2012 darf bei einem Anbieterwechsel der Kunde höchstens einen Kalendertag ohne Anschluss sein. Liefert der neue Anbieter nicht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), muss der alte Anbieter über das Vertragsende hinaus die Leitung bereit stellen und dann eben taggenau abrechnen  - das hat dann auch geklappt, nur die Telekom hatte anscheinend nicht die richtige Meldung an M-Net durchgegeben (sprich M-Net wusste nicht, dass die Telekom erst verspätet schaltet). 



> Ab dem 10.05.2012: Der Kunde darf maximal einen Kalendertag ohne Telefon- oder Internetanschluss sein. Der alte Telefonanbieter hat zu gewährleisten, dass der Anschluss erst abgeschaltet wird, wenn der neue Anbieter bereit ist, den Anschluss zu übernehmen.
> 
> Ab dem 01.12.2012: Sollte beim Wechsel dennoch etwas schief gehen, muss der alte Anbieter wieder einspringen und den Vertrag - zum halben Grundpreis, zuzüglich Verbindungsentgelte - so lange fortführen, bis der Wechsel gelingt (§ 46 Abs. 1 bis 5 TKG).



Quelle: Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz

Die Telekom hatte mir ja auch mitgeteilt, dass sie das mit M-Net klären und es dann keine Lücke gibt, obwohl der M-Net-Vertrag nur bis 30.12. lief - was aber leider erst nach etlichen Mails mit dem Support geklappt hat.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2014)

Na dann hat 1&1 meine Unwissenheit gut ausgenutzt. Da ich jetzt persönlich erfahren hab, was das für ein Laden ist, werde ich tunlichst jedem davon abraten.


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Na dann hat 1&1 meine Unwissenheit gut ausgenutzt. Da ich jetzt persönlich erfahren hab, was das für ein Laden ist, werde ich tunlichst jedem davon abraten.


 
Witzig finde ich ja auch, das Vodafone eher deine eigentlich unnützen Kosten übernimmt (wenn ich den Ablauf richtig verstanden habe hast du ja, weil 1&1 nicht bei zur Vodafone-Schaltung weitergeliefert hat, einen LTE-Stick verwendet) als darauf hinzuarbeiten, dass 1&1 weiter liefert. Das wäre für Vodafone ja ohne Kosten.

Bei der Telekom wusste der Supporter wie die Rechtslage ist und hat klar geschrieben: ist gar kein Problem, dass wir erst 14 Wochen nach Vertragsende schalten, M-Net muss weiter liefern, sie haben keine Lücke. War dann zwar doch etwas holperig, aber M-Net hat letzten Endes die 13 Tage über Kündigungsdatum hinaus die Leitung gestellt.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2014)

Na ja, Vodafone hat wohl einfach gedacht, das 1&1 weiter liefert...hatten sie aber nicht. Die übernehmen auch nur die Kosten, weil ich auch wegen dem Anschluss so ein TamTam hatte und sich keiner eingesetzt hat. Von vergessenen Technikerterminen mal ganz abgesehen. 

Aber am ärgerlichsten finde ich immer noch, das in der heutigen Zeit ein Router kein DECT kann. Das ist schon recht peinlich.


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Na ja, Vodafone hat wohl einfach gedacht, das 1&1 weiter liefert...hatten sie aber nicht. Die übernehmen auch nur die Kosten, weil ich auch wegen dem Anschluss so ein TamTam hatte und sich keiner eingesetzt hat. Von vergessenen Technikerterminen mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Aber am ärgerlichsten finde ich immer noch, das in der heutigen Zeit ein Router kein DECT kann. Das ist schon recht peinlich.


 
habe ISDN-Telefone (weil bisher immer klassischer ISDN-Anschluss. Das beschränkt die Router mit VDSL auf Speedport W921V (gibs zur Miete von der Telekom) oder Fritzbox 7390/7490. Die 7390 wirds jetzt, nachdem der Speedport keine NAT-Verwaltung per UPNP beherrscht. Für Dinge wie Bittorrent Sync ist das aber recht praktisch


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2014)

Mein Vater hat auch ISDN und bräuchte laut Vodafone neue Nummern, wenn er VDSL zusätzlich haben will (neuer Vertrag muss angeblich dann her). Daher will er jetzt wechseln. 

Man sollte solch einen Service doch echt mal in die Medien bringen. Ist doch eigentlich eine Schande für ein Technologieland wie Deutschland.


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat auch ISDN und bräuchte laut Vodafone neue Nummern, wenn er VDSL zusätzlich haben will (neuer Vertrag muss angeblich dann her). Daher will er jetzt wechseln.
> Man sollte solch einen Service doch echt mal in die Medien bringen. Ist doch eigentlich eine Schande für ein Technologieland wie Deutschland.



Vor allem weil man ja zu einem anderen Anbieter mit den gleichen Nummern wechseln kann (auch von ISDN zu IP-Anschluss, das habe ich ja gerade gemacht), von daher ist es unverständlich warum das innerhalb einer Firma nicht gehen soll. Wenn die den Kunden nicht wollen


----------

